# Dove hunting pics



## Pfeiferada

Here is what I had on my camera. I'll get some more posted off of my buddies camera.


----------



## Pfeiferada

more pics ...


----------



## Old Hunter

Its good to see the Minnesota guys getting into dove hunting. You had a struggle getting that season opened!


----------



## blhunter3

It was a struggle and it will be a struggle to keep it, which is too sad really.


----------



## takethekids

KS dove pics. We're taking care of the ones the northerners missed! One pic is from the morning and one from the afternoon. I figured I should throw a pic of the kids in there given my screen name and all.


----------



## ShineRunner

Great to see all the kids involved in dove shooting. I have a picture of my 12 week old lab pup. I was invited down to Kinston, NC for a hunt. We had a good time but had fewer birds than last year. This pup has been started and is retreiving a bumper, heeling, will set/stay. As he progressed I will change him over to the whistle and hand signals.

This was his first introduction to gunfire, he had no problem with that. The first dove that my Boykin brought in that was still alive I put it down and sent the pup after it but to my dismay he didn't like the wings flapping in his face. So a little later I tried another and this one I had a little problem getting it out of his mouth without losing the doves head. The third live bird I release ran/flapped into the corn stubble, after a little confusion the pup figured out what I wanted and went after it, nailed it and retrieved it flapping wings and all. :beer:


----------



## kingcanada

cherish the good hunting you have there. wyoming's dove hunting is the worst i have seen in 15 years. last year was 2nd best, this year i have had to work real hard at it. a limit requires a lot of walking up of birds. last year hunts were quick on good days. even had enough doves for pass shooting at times. i have always wanted to try dove hunting where they are plentiful. thankfully other bird seasons are opening and i can get in some good sage grouse hunting (superb actually) this week. tomorrow we have a youth hunt for waterfowl too. last year's was great fun for us and the kids we took out. keep making those little gray puffs in the sky boys! :beer:


----------



## takethekids

kingcanada said:


> cherish the good hunting you have there. i have always wanted to try dove hunting where they are plentiful. :beer:


I do cherish the good hunting we have here. If you'd like to hunt dove in KS w/ me next year, pm me. The only stipulation would be that you need to bring a youth or someone who has never been or someone that hasn't been out in a few years. Hunting dove in a KS sunflower field can be an extraordinary experience!


----------

